# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Rollatorgebondenheid na enkelbreuk

## kimmo

Ik ben 65 jaar oud. Ik ben licht spastisch. Mijn hele leven viel ik wel dikwijls, bijna steeds zonder nare gevolgen. Ruim 1 jaar geleden heb ik mijn enkel of kuitbeen van mijn rechtervoet gebroken. Daaraan ben ik geopereerd. Het kuitbeen is gefixeerd met platen en schroeven. Voorts zijn er 2 schroeven geplaatst tussen kuitbeen en scheenbeen. Verder zijn de banden tussen kuitbeen en scheenbeen hersteld met de helft van de peroneus brevis pees. Verder heb ik geen artrose, wel een tekort aan vitamine D. Dat is opgelost door zuigtabletten van calcium en vitamine D3.
Ik ben nu nog rollatorgebonden. Ik heb ook al een eindje buiten gelopen zonder rollator. Dat ging redelijk, wel langzaam. Thuis loop ik ook wel zonder rollator. Voordat de breuk ontstond, heb ik mij altijd kunnen redden zonder rollator. Ik rijd geen auto. Dus ik ben aangewezen op het openbaar vervoer. Ik reis graag met o.m. trein, bus en boot. Zolang ik rollatorgebonden blijf, zijn deze reismogelijkheden e.a. beperkt. Uiteindelijk wil ik graag weer zonder rollator normaal buiten kunnen lopen. Kan dat?

----------


## kimmo

O ja, nog even dit. Sinds kort heb ik aangepaste stevige orthopedische hoge schoenen, die het lopen verbeteren. Ook sta ik steviger op mijn voeten.

----------


## kimmo

Mijn vraag is al ruim 125 keer bekeken, maar nog steeds geen reactie. Hoe zit dat?

----------


## patje69

Wel sneu dat er in bijna 2 jaar niemand reactie geeft.

Kimmo, weet uiteraard niet hoe het nu met je gaat. Garanties over hoe iets in de toekomst gaat zijn er natuurlijk nooit.


Maar de geriatrie fysiotherapeuten die ik ken, zeggen allemaal dat een rollator niet het eindpunt is, maar dat je door het gebruik van de rollator uiteindelijk ook weer beter gaat lopen en bewegen.

----------

